# ferry prices



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

I went to France from Dover to Dunkirk for 4 weeks in September 2013 price was £56-00 , I went again in April 2014 for 4 weeks price £89-10,
Just got a quote September 2014 10 - 28 September price £135-00 .
How can the Ferry companies justify the increases ?

Dave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

but are you comparing like with like??

travel dates, and time of travel can have a big effect on prices so you will find some crossings will be more expensive than others - the higher the demand, the higher the price.

have you shopped around to look at various options for the dates you want? or explored going via Calais instead??


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Dave,just had a look now with dfds and it gave me a price for 2 people with up to a 10meter motorhome midday travel times on the date that you said for £98

dave


Sorry made a mistake on the price, it wasn't the price I said it was


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Unfortunately, prices are going to go up over the next year or two.

They are unsustainable at the present rates.

Factor in the very expensive European Directive on emissions from ships which comes into effect in 2015 - whereby all ships sailing in EU waters (Channel, North Sea, Irish Sea and Baltic mainly) will have to use low sulpher (expensive) fuel oil or fit 'scrubbers' (just as expensive), then the price increases can be seen.

Get used to it guys...........prices will have to climb or the ferry companies will go out of business.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks like the tunnel will start to become a more financially viable alternative then ! (Unless of course they also decide to jump on the bandwagon and hike THEIR prices a similar amount)

There is a LOT of competition on the Dover to Calais/Dunkirk route, you just need to do a bit of research on the various websites. A good starting point is "Aferry" or similar. It will show who's route is likely to be the best price, you then need to go onto that Ferry companies website to get the best deal.

I appreciate that some ferries are "nicer" than others but as I will only be on them for at most 2 hours I treat them as a floating bridge and simply go for the lowest cost, I am not looking for a "cruise experience" just a means of getting me across the water for as little as possible. DFDS usuall win. 

If you are over 60 then DFDS LD offer 20% discount on Newhaven Dieppe but you m ust book by phone !


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Looks like the tunnel will start to become a more financially viable alternative then ! *(Unless of course they also decide to jump on the bandwagon and hike THEIR prices a similar amount)*
> 
> ........!


They will - you see.

That is why they own MyFerryLink - to force out DFDS from Calais by forcing prices to suicidal levels.
If that happens, MFL will most likely cease sailing passing their trade to the Tunnel who will then be in direct competition with P&O, and prices will rise exponentially..............


----------

